# Looking for a Coder or Biller position San Diego



## whoopeedew (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking for a position in the San Diego area as a Coder or a Biller.  I have previous experience (3 years) working at Health Insurance companies as a Claims Analyst and a Customer Service Representive.  I will be graduating my program from Coding and Billing in May.  If interested please email me.  Thank you!


----------

